# Shoe Tree Revival?



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

This seems like a good idea but I thought I'd ask anyway....
It occured to me today that I might run sand paper over some year-old shoe trees in the hope of re-vitalizing them. Anyone do this? Does it work? Or should I just go pony up the $12 for new pairs as needed?

*My shoes each have their own set of trees, I am not switching one set back and forth.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Never done this, but it seems I've seen this exact recommendation from manufacturers of cedar trees. I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

dorji:

Try it and let us know.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Sanding will work, but the cedar aroma is fairly fleeting by nature (i.e., I don't think it last more than a couple of months). I believe the manufacturers may add cedar oil to "up" the aroma factor, or at least I've seen oily residue that stains some fo the boxes in which I bought my trees (could be natural, I suppose). The cedar smell is nice, but I put more value in the cedar for being relatively porous and absorbing some moisture and for retaining the shape of the shoe. If you're going to buy new shoe trees every time the cedar aroma dissipates, even at only $12 a pair, you're going to be spending quite a lot of cash over the life of the shoes.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Both my cobbler and regular shoe shine guy who visits work said the same thing: take FINE GRIT (500+), and sand lightly until you smell the cedar again. They advised doing this every few months.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Epaminondas said:


> Sanding will work, but the cedar aroma is fairly fleeting by nature (i.e., I don't think it last more than a couple of months). I believe the manufacturers may add cedar oil to "up" the aroma factor, or at least I've seen oily residue that stains some fo the boxes in which I bought my trees (could be natural, I suppose). The cedar smell is nice, but I put more value in the cedar for being relatively porous and absorbing some moisture and for retaining the shape of the shoe. If you're going to buy new shoe trees every time the cedar aroma dissipates, even at only $12 a pair, you're going to be spending quite a lot of cash over the life of the shoes.


Epiminodas is correct. Cedar wood will continue to absorb moisture long after the smell has gone down. The "Cedar smell" is the equivalent of the "new car smell"; Your car runs just the same long after the smell is gone.

In the end you want your shoes trees to absorb moisture and to support the structure of the shoe.. maybe even a mild stretch. I also like the fact that shoe trees gives some underlying structure to the leather while cleaning or polishing shoes.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

GreatTwizz: I worked in downtown Philly for many years, and I really enjoyed the custom of having a shine guy come by once or twice a week to the offices. We had one who was a small-time bookie. In the end, though, I couldn't resist slipping out to Fidelity Shoe Repair on 16th St a couple times a week. My shoes haven't been the same since I moved my office out to the burbs.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> GreatTwizz: I worked in downtown Philly for many years, and I really enjoyed the custom of having a shine guy come by once or twice a week to the offices. We had one who was a small-time bookie. In the end, though, I couldn't resist slipping out to Fidelity Shoe Repair on 16th St a couple times a week. My shoes haven't been the same since I moved my office out to the burbs.


May even be this very same guy, he's been at it for decades. He'll usually stop by one day, let everyone know he's coming the next, and even sends me a text at 7:30am (he's well into his 50s) as a reminder to bring my shoes. He's great on my 'lesser' shoes, but I hesitate letting him have a go at my new AE stuff; he only uses kiwi wax, and on an older pair of Strattons I've let him shine, I noticed some drying out of the leather. I've since had them stripped, conditioned, and am using better polish, but what would come of them after a few more months?

I will say that I definitely notice when I miss him. Usually a brush and wipe will get me through in between shines, but if its been more than three-four weeks, I've gotta break out the polish on my own and then there shoots a night of video games.

Curiously Rambler, you don't have a 'shoe repair' shop near your office in the burbs? I've used four or five different places between Levittown and Southampton for shines, and all but one were staffed by men of a certain age with very 'polished' hands and did a good shine while I waited. And all were very willing to oblige my request for cream, not wax. One even walked me over to his wall of VERY old Meltonian jars to select the right shade (I asked for lighter not darker on the light browns). Heh, looking back, I find it as amusing then as I do now that he used that jar of polish, and put it right back on the wall with the rest of the stock. I wonder how many folk have bought polish from him that had a few uses out of it.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

well, Fidelity had (has?) about 5 chairs, guys waiting around for their turn in them, and a cast of incredible shoeshiners, Snake, Jimmy, Tex, others, who know everything there is to know about shoes, including that yours might not be quite the best, spend 10 to 15 mins per client, keep up a hilarious non-stop patter among themselves all the while, and when, after applying a variety of potions and waxes, brushing so vigorously it was like a foot massage, wielding the rag with disdain for showy popping, they tapped the bottom of one shoe lightly to indicate you were done, you had to try to resist lavishing praise, uncooly, on them. That, I cannot find in the suburbs.:biggrin2::drunken_smilie:


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

^ I'm jealous of you guys in the "big cities" with access to regular shoe shine stands. Living in the midwest, in a mid-sized city and being in the minority of men who give a rats a&& about his shoes.... I only have access to a pro shine while traveling. 

Sometimes in airports (variable quality), sometimes in big city shine stands and the best are at Nordstroms stores. I only have enjoyed the shine experience Rambler described at a Nordstroms in San Diego.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Wisco said:


> ^ I'm jealous of you guys in the "big cities" with access to regular shoe shine stands. Living in the midwest, in a mid-sized city and being in the minority of men who give a rats a&& about his shoes.... I only have access to a pro shine while traveling.
> 
> Sometimes in airports (variable quality), sometimes in big city shine stands and the best are at Nordstroms stores. I only have enjoyed the shine experience Rambler described at a Nordstroms in San Diego.


Didn't their used to be a good shoeshine stand at Mitchell in Milwaukee?


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Epaminondas said:


> Sanding will work, but the cedar aroma is fairly fleeting by nature ....
> If you're going to buy new shoe trees every time the cedar aroma dissipates, even at only $12 a pair, you're going to be spending quite a lot of cash over the life of the shoes.


Thanks for all the responses!
My thoughts were not so much on the cedar aroma, but rather if the outer layer of wood had been "used up" (use your imagination and picture a cross section of a very rare steak...) That is, that outer layer becoming deficient in it's absorbtion abilities.
Tomorrow I sand...:icon_smile:


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Wisco said:


> ^ I'm jealous of you guys in the "big cities" with access to regular shoe shine stands. Living in the midwest, in a mid-sized city and being in the minority of men who give a rats a&& about his shoes.... I only have access to a pro shine while traveling.
> 
> Sometimes in airports (variable quality), sometimes in big city shine stands and the best are at Nordstroms stores. I only have enjoyed the shine experience Rambler described at a Nordstroms in San Diego.


I think it's the same in all small towns, Wisco--regardless of what part of the country you live in. I know it's the same in the South. We used to have a "Smoker and Shine Palor" downtown (which was also a bookie joint). But it went the way of the rest of downtown and disappeared. You're right--most guys these days have never polished a pair of shoes in their lives. I started out polishing my Dad's shoes when I was a kid (I've told the story) because he was blind. I kept it up all these years with my own. I'd love the luxury of having someone else do it. I did employ my 12 year old grandson to polish a bunch of mine (hoping to instill the practice in him). I don't think it worked. A dying art.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> well, Fidelity had (has?) about 5 chairs, guys waiting around for their turn in them, and a cast of incredible shoeshiners, Snake, Jimmy, Tex, others, who know everything there is to know about shoes, including that yours might not be quite the best, spend 10 to 15 mins per client, keep up a hilarious non-stop patter among themselves all the while, and when, after applying a variety of potions and waxes, brushing so vigorously it was like a foot massage, wielding the rag with disdain for showy popping, they tapped the bottom of one shoe lightly to indicate you were done, you had to try to resist lavishing praise, uncooly, on them. That, I cannot find in the suburbs.:biggrin2::drunken_smilie:


Oh wow, how wonderful that must have been!!! So no, you absolutely can't find that in the burbs!! We should find ourselves a few like minded individuals and open one. I think a shoe shine stand/strip club/cheesesteak joint would rake in the bucks!


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Wisco said:


> ...Cedar wood will continue to absorb moisture long after the smell has gone down. The "Cedar smell" is the equivalent of the "new car smell"; Your car runs just the same long after the smell is gone.


Whether or not this is true, I will choose to believe it. If I ever catch myself sanding my shoe trees it's time to head for nearest open window.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Great Philly shine stories!! I remember some stands at the train station decages past when I commuted there to the old Philadelphia National Bank building (They also had a nice advertising jingle)

Now most of the stands are empty at the barber or racetrack. They even used to have a barber at the racetrack!!

The last time I had a pro-shine was when I stayed at the Hotel duPont visiting relatives over the last holiday season. You hang your shoes outside your door in a bag at night, and they are delivered the following day with your paper.

Nice touch!!


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I sand my shoe trees about once every 4-6 months, or when I remember. After sanding, I hit the wood with a burst of compressed air to keep the residue at a minimum. Doesn't bring back the strong cedar smell of new trees, but I can tell a difference.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

During the Parthenon restoration, workers separating column segments discovered that the Athenians had used mated pieces of cedar to align the columns.

After 2400 years the cedar had retained it's strong smell, thanks in part to the precision with which the columns fit together.



If you sand your shoe trees the cedar smell will return.

Whether this helps the shoe, or eliminates odors is another matter.

All your shoe trees are probably juniper and not cedar anyways.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> All your shoe trees are probably juniper and not cedar anyways.


Indeed. I have commented on this before: nearly all wood (at least in the realm of shoe trees, clothes hangers) is Juniper.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> I think a shoe shine stand/strip club/cheesesteak joint would rake in the bucks!


GT- I think this is a good idea!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I shudder to think what might drip on my shell.



dorji said:


> GT- I think this is a good idea!


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> I shudder to think what might drip on my shell.


My initial response to this is outside the realm of good taste (pun intended)....we would, of course, have a shoe check, along with a proper hat rack.


----------



## wpking (Jul 13, 2010)

I have sanded my trees. Great results.

Use a power (orbital) sander to make it a quick project.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> We should find ourselves a few like minded individuals and open one. I think a shoe shine stand/strip club/cheesesteak joint would rake in the bucks!


Let me know when the grand opening is, I'll be down with a busload of friends. What are you going to call the place, Shoe-ters?

andy b.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

wpking said:


> I have sanded my trees. Great results.
> 
> Use a power (orbital) sander to make it a quick project.


LOL, or a quick but vigorous scrubbing with a pad of 00 steel wool will garner the same result, with less wear and tear on the shoe trees!


----------



## Broadus (Jan 6, 2011)

wpking said:


> I have sanded my trees. Great results.
> 
> Use a power (orbital) sander to make it a quick project.


Wow. How many sets of trees do you have?


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

andy b. said:


> Let me know when the grand opening is, I'll be down with a busload of friends. What are you going to call the place, Shoe-ters?
> 
> andy b.


Shoe-ters....nice, I like that!


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm a bit late to the conversation, but as an avid woodworker and occasional wood turner I feel like I should toss in my 2 cents and say that sanding shoe trees is most likely useless from a function point of view. Wood has an amazing ability to absorb and release moisture, and as long as the wood isn't finished (most shoe trees aren't) and it doesn't get completely covered in oils or dirt, it will retain this ability indefinitely.

When I turn bowls from freshly cut blanks, they are wet enough to completely soak my clothes as I turn, yet in several months, they will go down to about 10% moisture content from over 100%. Many woodworkers use steam, hot water, or enzyme-based solutions to bend wood into curved shapes (the sides of acoustic guitars are bent with steam, and dried in a heated mold).

If it is the continued cedar smell that you desire, they sell little spray bottles of cedar oil; often used to refresh the smell fo cedar closets, I'm sure you would find it an acceptable way to restore the aroma of your shoe trees.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

^^ Thanks Nic! The smell was not my concern, it was wood's ability to absorb and release moisture. As you have stated, sounds like this ability does not go away.


----------

